# How fast have you gained?



## Softbelly (Apr 25, 2009)

I'm wondering how fast you have gained weight, has anyone else managed to gain a lot of weight (about 50 lbs) in just 3 months?

Have you experienced any health consequences through gaining a lot really fast?

Since I've started gaining on purpose I went from very skinny (about 145 lbs, at 6'2) to just over 190 in slightly over 3 months.

And what is your weight history? Is there anyone else here who has been skinny and then gotten chubby rapidly through actively gaining?

How has your family and friends reacted?

/Softbelly


----------



## Softbelly (Apr 25, 2009)

it would be appreciated if someone commented!


----------



## VVET (Apr 25, 2009)

Softbelly said:


> it would be appreciated if someone commented!



A past GF of mine went from 170# to 280# in 9 months because she was depressed from a BF dumping her by showing her he was gay (he was having sex with a guy when he was expecting her)


----------



## Tracii (Apr 25, 2009)

I have not had any problems so far associated with gaining quickly.
Not sure the total amount so far but but 200 early 08 and 230 Feb 09 after actively trying to gain since July08
I have noticed since Feb the new weight I have gained came a lot quicker.
I'm sure I'm over 250 by how much I don't know.
But no issues so far.


----------



## Softbelly (Apr 26, 2009)

but I'm curious, has anyone gained such a large amount of weight in short period?


----------



## prettysteve (Apr 26, 2009)

Yeah ! I gained 200 lbs in 1 month. Thanks to the opening of a new McDonalds restaurant in my neighborhood. I have been eating breakfast,lunch and dinner there 24/7.:eat2:


----------



## Tracii (Apr 26, 2009)

Too funny Steve and yes you are pretty.


----------



## Ocean (Apr 26, 2009)

The largest amount of weight I've ever gained is 40bs in six months. (so more or less half a stone a month). It came from a combination of eating the leftovers at my job without a second thought, and just doing less exercise than I should have been. I went from eight and a half stone up to eleven. It showed mostly in my belly, so my old clothes still fit for the most part, it just took a few attempts to do my jeans up, and I had a pot belly pressing out over the edge. Also I could not do up my work shirt as easily as before.


----------



## Tracii (Apr 26, 2009)

Ocean how about some belly pics?


----------



## Ocean (Apr 26, 2009)

These are from last summer since I've lost weight since then, and my belly along with it. 

These were taken for another site I was a member of at the time using my lame camera phone, hence how small they are. I was trying on my bikini and... yeah, it was a touch small.  

View attachment belly.jpg


----------



## superj707 (Apr 26, 2009)

I totally love your belly. Thanks for sharing those pictures.


----------



## Tracii (Apr 26, 2009)

Thats very cute belly thanks.
I can't fit in any of my bathing suits.Bikini's are out of the question now.


----------



## MK3 (Apr 27, 2009)

When I was in high school, my senior year I started the year at 135lbs 5'10". By the middle of my sophomore year of college I weighed 198lbs. 

Along the lines of what you're talking about, I actually went from 160lbs at the beginning of that sophomore year (after losing weight in the summer between) to that 198 high in 4 months. I had a number of people say how big I was getting, couldn't deal with it and lost weight. Since then, over the past ten years, I've fluctuated all over the place.

Currently I'm on the biggest upswing yet. It hasn't been a "fast paced" gain by your standard but in the past year and a half I've gone from 152lbs to 206, the biggest I've ever been. Nobody has said anything yet but I'm sure they're thinking it. I feel like I just started looking big lately but even then I recognize that magic even number doesn't yet mean I look fat. It actually helps that, as a guy, I've got a fairly big rear end. The gain is less noticeable than having a big gut. I'm not sure if I'll gain anymore though. It hasn't affected my health in any big way but there are a number of reasons I should stop soon.


----------



## Denial (Apr 27, 2009)

I once gained like 70 lbs in four or five months. I didn't have any problems with it, other than all my clothes getting too small.


----------



## Oldtimer76 (Apr 27, 2009)

Tracii said:


> Thats very cute belly thanks.
> I can't fit in any of my bathing suits.Bikini's are out of the question now.




Bikini's are hot on any big woman. Why are they out of the question now?
Or do you mean the ones you have don't fit?


----------



## Kbbig (Apr 27, 2009)

Checked the scale today, broke 240 without even realizing I was nearing it. That's about an 8 pound gain in the last week and a half. Last night had a pint of Dove ice cream, mac-n-cheese, 4 slices of pizza, Lays and french onion dip, 3 Pepsi's and a Mtn. Dew Voltage (greatest stuff ever). This is over the course of about an hour, haha. :eat2:

That would mean I've gained over 15 pounds in a month. Most I've ever gained in that span of time.


----------



## edino (Apr 28, 2009)

I think I gained pretty steady over the years from 175lbs to 565lbs, but I remember after a vacation in the early days that I gained 15lbs in 1 month. I was not so big at that time; so it was very visible :eat1:


----------



## Ocean (Apr 28, 2009)

Thank you *superj707 * and *Tracii*  

Oh, and when I hear Dove ice cream, I think of the soap,


----------



## Kbbig (Apr 28, 2009)

Ocean said:


> Oh, and when I hear Dove ice cream, I think of the soap,



Ah, yes. The delicious soapy ice cream of champions. :eat1:


----------



## Sweet_Serenade (Apr 29, 2009)

Meh, I'll bite.



Softbelly said:


> I'm wondering how fast you have gained weight, has anyone else managed to gain a lot of weight (about 50 lbs) in just 3 months?



>_>
Nothing quite like that, I don't know how you do that, and I'm a pretty big eater. Once I put on 12 pounds in a month, I thought that was pretty hardcore. 




Softbelly said:


> Have you experienced any health consequences through gaining a lot really fast?



Not terribly fast but gradually, my breathing isn't what it use to be, nor is the distance/amount I can walk before needing a rest. 




Softbelly said:


> Since I've started gaining on purpose I went from very skinny (about 145 lbs, at 6'2) to just over 190 in slightly over 3 months.



You're tall, I could climb you. :3
Again, golf clap for that gain spurt, it should be documented in popular science.




Softbelly said:


> And what is your weight history? Is there anyone else here who has been skinny and then gotten chubby rapidly through actively gaining?



Again, not so much 'rapidly,' I've put on weight gradually. When I was 19 I was a twig, now I'm 280-something at 24. The original jump in my weight was depression related, then it was like, "oh hey this is kind of better." And the rest is history or something. :bow:




Softbelly said:


> How has your family and friends reacted?



Mostly negative, concern, yaddah yaddah.
I don't let the man get me down though.


----------



## sarahreign (Apr 29, 2009)

I dont know if this is fast but I went from 280Lbs to 335-340 in about a Year and 2 months....Not intentionally, just the new boyfriend Im with like to eat his damn self and I gotta cook n makes me eat too LOL. Hes only 5'10 and like 220Lbs.. I dont know how hes eats so much and dosent gain weight! LOL I wanted to STAY at 280.... Now i guess Ill just Stay & Maintain at 335Lbs!


----------



## Tracii (Apr 29, 2009)

Sarah is quite the cutie.


----------



## Russell Williams (Apr 30, 2009)

About 4 years ago I had a bout if cancer and went from 336 to 290. I decided to try to hold the 290 and did for about a year.
Thanksgiving of 06 I got tired of trying to hold it and missing out on a lot of good food. I also found someone on line who enjoyed me telling her that I was getting larger.

between Thanksgiving and the end of Jan 07 I went from 290 to 320 or 30 lbs in about 10 weeks.

I stablized there until, in the spring of 07 I went on a 4 week vacation by rail. Eating was irregular and in 30 days I went from 320 tdo 305 or a loss of 15 lbs in 4 weeks or about 4 lbs a week.

I quickly went back up to 320 and slowly increased. I tryed not to pass 330 but did. I tried not to pass 340 but did. I reached 344 about 2 weeks ago and got some sort of an illnesss that emptied me out and I went from 344 to 327 in 3 days.

Then I became ravinous and keep stuffing myself and always wanting more.
In a week and 1/2 I have gone from 327 to 348 and even tho I am full I feel the desire to stuff even more in. If I am not careful I will hit 350 in a week or so. I am trying to avoid that but I have a very strong desire to keep stuffing my full tummy.

I enjoyed the expierence with the female encourager but I am glad I do not have one now or no telling where I would wind up.

This morning I had to put three shrits in the good will pile because they no longer fit.

Just looked down. My tummy looks and feels so big.

Enought personal stuff. 

Is it true that fewer chairs fit me now. A friend of mine now says, "Russell stop talking about chairs for your fat friends, you are fat

Russell


----------



## Miss Jayde (May 1, 2009)

I have gone from a tiny 104 pounds to now weighing a bare minimum of 150 (and that was a few weeks ago, and before some serious stuffings) So i've gained more than that, I started gaining in February. I hope to be at least 200 by the end of the year.


----------



## Russell Williams (May 1, 2009)

I had read of people gaining a lot quickly but usually this was after the fact and not during it. Have you tracked your measurements?

For instance, how many pounds equal and inch of increased grith>?


----------



## edino (May 1, 2009)

At the moment my waistline when sitting is 84", and I wear 8XL shirts. I just got new pants made so I know . I have not kept track on my size history, but will check sometime my old pants; they are packed away somewhere.


----------

